# 4 month old Doelings



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

I am trying to debated between these two doelings - Pink or Green. They are from a set of triplets and are 4 months old. I would like to hear your thoughts on them. Do these two babies look to be staying black or are they dark brown. Sire ( Colfax Opal) is black & Dam unknown. Here are pedigree of both parents and pics of the triplets. These are the only pics I have from breeder.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could either be sun bleaching or they need copper. Both are cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pink. She is the better looking doe in my opinion. But green is absolutely adorable too!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Who is the doe in the middle?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

All the doelings are black - they just need copper.

Honestly, the pictures are not the best and they are both very similar conformation-wise that it might have to come down to who has the better personality for me. They are cute! And yes, who's the middle one?


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

All three are sisters.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So… if you are looking for pets … any will be fine!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> So… if you are looking for pets … any will be fine!


I agree!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

I am not looking for pets. I decided to not take any of these babies. They are just not exactly hitting all my wants on my list for a doeling. I really appreciate your thoughts on these guys.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

J Angel Acres said:


> I am not looking for pets. I decided to not take any of these babies. They are just not exactly hitting all my wants on my list for a doeling. I really appreciate your thoughts on these guys.


I think that was a great call. IMO, those girls would be better suited as pets - one reason being their sire's rump is very, very steep. Hope you are able to find the perfect doeling to add to your herd soon!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

If you are looking for a doe kid for either milk or show, you'd always want photos of female relatives, including udders. A kid that age can change so dramatically, you're better off making decisions based on female relatives, providing the kid doesn't have obvious issues.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you for your help! 
I have asked for both set of grandparents info plus Dam’s udder pics. I also wanted info on if their parents or grandparents have been shown or milk test and how they did with either. I have had no luck.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are a member of ADGA, you can look up breeders in the membership directory. They will list things like +members, LA, etc...... what area of the country are you in?


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

I am located in central MN. I am a member of ADGA, so I will look into it.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi from nw Minnesota


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello K.B.!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I know @FoxRidge has some great options ready for next spring!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

https://www.hilltopacres-goats.com/ have been recommended these people as well!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Also join the Facebook group Minnesota nigerian dwarf goats! And mn goat and sheep... there's also another one I think


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

K.B. said:


> https://www.hilltopacres-goats.com/ have been recommended these people as well!





K.B. said:


> https://www.hilltopacres-goats.com/ have been recommended these people as well!


Thank you! I will look into both of these breeders!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

This is Fox Acres website she's worth the traveling! Home | Foxridgeranch


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

High Quality Breeders in MN that I know of <3 These folks either show sanctioned, do LA's and/or DHIR or all of it.









Cabochon Farm


Registered Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats in MN




cabochonfarm.com













Russian Ridge Farm







www.russianridgefarm.com










Home


Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats of Stillwater MN. We strive to breed for longevity, productivity, and correct conformation.



www.aubreysacresnigeriandwarfs.com









__





Home | Foxridgeranch







foxridgeranch.wixsite.com










Home


Shere Country Ranch Home Page



sherecountry.com





Bear Park Bluff Goats - Home (weebly.com)


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

FoxRidge said:


> High Quality Breeders in MN that I know of <3 These folks either show sanctioned, do LA's and/or DHIR or all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take a look at all of them. Thank you Fox Ridge!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Also a group for MN on FB Facebook Groups


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

That's the other one! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

